# General > Literature >  Favourite Autobiographies

## mccaugm

I love autobiographies, have read numerous over the years.  Don't like biographies as they seem so impersonal and fake.  Have a supply of around 4 to read over the summer.  These include, 

Gail Porter - Laid Bare
Richard Hammond  - On The Edge
Jason Donovan - My story Uncut
Peter Kay - The Sound of Laughter


Cannot read them just now as have to read college text books so time is limited.

My favourites over the years have included Ulrike Jonnsons and Dale Wintons...also Duncan Bannatyne and Richard Branson.

Whats your favourite autobiography and why?

----------


## Anne x

The Moons a Balloon    -   David Niven because it was my first 
Louis Mountbatten of Burma
Americas Queen Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis -Sarah Bradford I was fascinated by her 
Margaret Thatchers 
East & West -Chris Patten 
Serious - John Mcenroe 
Diaries of a Unfit Mother --Anne Robinson 
Eric Clapton the Autobiography  

loads more but thats my favourites well for now

----------


## wifie

Anne X you will have to read David Niven's other one "Bring on the Empty Horses"  and he also wrote a novel - I think it was "Go Slowly, Come Back Quickly".
Michael Caine - "What's It All About?"
Sorry these are biogs but they are fantastic "Billy" and "Bravemouth" by Pamela Stephenson
"Kate Remembered Katharine Hepburn A Personal Biography" by A Scott Berg
"Me" by Katharine Hepburn herself is also a great read.
Oh and "So Me" - Graham Norton is surprisingly good.

----------


## mccaugm

I read "Billy" by Pamela Stephenson a good few years ago and was amazed at how surprisingly frank he was about his life both good times and bad.  I think that Pamela herself should write her own autobiography as living with Billy must be an experience in itself.

----------


## Anne x

wifie I have read Bring on the Empty Horses but not the Novel will look out for that 
mccaugm I have read Billy by Pamela Stephenson very good also Gordon Ramsays first book is the same frank tale of his early childhood also very good

----------


## erli

I'm reading Axl Rose's just now and am really enjoying it. Other favs of mine are Slash by Slash and Anthony Bozza, Ronnie by Ronnie Wood and Instant Party by Keith Moon. Complete Nutters!

----------


## the charlatans

I read the Gordon Ramsey and the Chris Moyles first one.
I prefer fiction but they were both quite interesting and go through phases of autobiographies.
But i have to say, i love the names they give them, Serious by John McEnroe, Peter Kay The Sound of Laughter. Brilliant.

----------


## Kenn

One man Tango, Anthony Quinn.
Pardon my Slip, Peter Ustinov.
A lifetime in a race, Matthew Pinsent.
The Moon's a balloon, David Niven.

----------


## Tubthumper

'Soldier' by General Sir Mike Jackson.

----------


## JamesMcVean

Read a good one - Rougue Trooper - Richard Marchenko??? One of the first Navy Seals in the USA

Want to read Ranulph Feinnes new book...bet he has a few good ones to tell!!

Read Lenny McLain - The Bare Knuckle Street Fighter...it was surprisingly good

Not much into the genre to tell you the truth lol

----------


## scorrie

> I love autobiographies, have read numerous over the years.  Don't like biographies as they seem so impersonal and fake.  Have a supply of around 4 to read over the summer.  These include, 
> 
> Gail Porter - Laid Bare
> Richard Hammond  - On The Edge
> Jason Donovan - My story Uncut
> Peter Kay - The Sound of Laughter
> 
> 
> Cannot read them just now as have to read college text books so time is limited.
> ...


I'm not a big fan of autobiographies. Most of the time the authors don't have enough material to put on a postage stamp, far less fill up a book. Gail Porter? What exactly is she famous for, other than being a pin-up who happened to go bald? 

I gave Peter Kay's book a go and was bitterly disappointed. I didn't laugh once and binned it 3/4 of the way through. Total tosh and a lazy cash in. No wonder it was £17.99 in the shops and £6.99 with The Book People at the same time!! I quite like Peter Kay in stand up but he just didn't translate to the written word at all for me. Dale Winton? God preserve us!! A one-dimensional, overweight non-entity who made it big by losing some weight and camping it up on Supermarket Sweep. There is nothing further one needs to know.

The ultimate flaw with "autobiographies" is that the author is able to paint a rose-tinted picture of themselves. If anything is liable to be false, it is an autobiography. Add in the modern penchant for anyone who was famous for 30 seconds being able to trot out an autobiography and you have a recipe for unchallenging pap, probably written by someone else in any case.

 As Nick Hancock said about Paul Merson's autobiography:-

"Forty lines a page, and that was how much Coke he was doing whilst writing it!!"

----------


## Welcomefamily

Botham: My Autobiography ...........

----------


## mccaugm

I have now read Jason Donovans book, not bad, easy read and hes more interesting than you would expect.

Started the Gail Porter book, didn't finish it as I left it in my mates car. DOH!

Currently reading my "Booky Wook" by Russell Brand.  His book reads like he does standup, full of expletives and eccentricities.  I love the honesty but some of the vocabulary is beyond, even my educational prowess.

Haven't started Mr Kays book, have not heard many folk that have actually liked it.

----------


## Blondie

Not exactly an autobiography but a fantastic read - Against all odds by Angela Cannings.

If anyone wants to read this drop me a PM.  Its going to the Cancer shop shortly if not.

----------


## mccaugm

If you give me a bit more detail about the book, I may be interested

----------


## Blondie

> If you give me a bit more detail about the book, I may be interested



http://www.play.com/Books/Books/4-/8...s/Product.html

----------


## mccaugm

Just finished Paul O Gradys autobiography - brilliant, I laughed out loud (embarassing when on a train), cried at the end...cannot believe it stops when hes only 18.  What a life he had...hope there is a sequel, if so cannot wait.  Highly Recommend...

----------


## honey

Adam Ants biograpgy is a good read. Just goes to show what a bad mix mental illness and celebrity is.

----------


## dblonde

Have read tons of autobiographys but most recent were Gazzas and Paul O'Gradys, both excellent.  I am reading Alan Carrs at the moment, its so funny!  Richard Madeleys next in line!

----------


## Ash

Ive read gordon ramsays humble pie thought it was good and explains alot about the way he is

ive read both jordan books and ive just won a bid for the 3rd on ebay, ive enjoyed her books and ive read them in like a day or 2 because i was hooked

i enjoyed richard hammonds book, and also sharron osbournes book

----------


## Liz

I love autobiographies but some have been a disappointment and not lived up to expectations.

Those I have read recently are Fern Britton, Lorraine Kelly, Christopher Biggins and Richard Madeley and I enjoyed them all.
I bought Julie Walters on Ebay so am hoping it will be good.

I just finished reading John Barrowmans and afraid it was disappointing.

----------


## camor

Recently read Greame Obree, Flying Sotsman. Also read Colin Macrae a few years ago and a couple of Jackie Stewart books. Kenny Dalglish, Alex Ferguson, Jim Maclean. Like to read about people that have actually achieved something, not some fly by night so called celebrity who are either looking to relight a career or add a few bob to their coffers.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Schulz and Peanuts: A Biography - David Michaelis

Things The Grandchildren Should Know - Mark Everett

----------


## greenasiamcabbagelooking

Have to agree with Camor, Graeme Obree's bio is excellent

Frank Abagnale's 'Catch me if you Can' and Sonny Barger's Hell's Angels bio, both highly recommended reading

Cancer Research in Thurso always has some good bios for sale on the top shelf

----------


## AfternoonDelight

The Dirt , Motley Crue; Confessions of the worlds most notorious rock band.

An eye opening read about sex, drugs and rock and roll but NOT for the easily offended PC brigade...   ::

----------


## AfternoonDelight

Lance Armstrong, It's not about the bike: my journey back to life.

The most moving, inspirational book you will ever read.  What an example of how life should be lived!

----------


## teenybash

One of my favourite autobiographies/memoirs was first published in 2004 and written by an unknown Irish woman called Maura ...*Don't Wake me at Doyles*
An ordinary woman tells her extraordinary story......worth a read.

----------


## Liz

> One of my favourite autobiographies/memoirs was first published in 2004 and written by an unknown Irish woman called Maura ...*Don't Wake me at Doyles*
> An ordinary woman tells her extraordinary story......worth a read.


That sounds really good. Must have a search online. :Grin:

----------

